# 190 - Vic SS through EOI - Software Tester - 261314.



## aksax (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Has any Software Tester - ANZCO - 261314 applied through Skillselect for Victoria State Nomination and received the pre-invite?

We lodged an application on 5th of July, 2017 and there is no response still. 

Do we just wait? Has anyone out there got any response/pre-invite from Victoria? 

Please share.


----------



## KP (Jun 14, 2016)

Hello,

Mine is also the same case... No response yet..
I think we just need to wait.


----------



## KP (Jun 14, 2016)

Any update on your application??


----------



## Lanka.srini (Mar 30, 2017)

Hello,

We applied for Programer Analyst - 2613113 with 75 points. Submitted eoi on 11-aug and received vic invitation to apply for nomination on 16-aug. submitted vic application same day and awaiting since.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Lanka.srini said:


> Hello,
> 
> We applied for Programer Analyst - 2613113 with 75 points. Submitted eoi on 11-aug and received vic invitation to apply for nomination on 16-aug. submitted vic application same day and awaiting since.
> 
> ...


Why in the world with 75+5 or even with 70+5 points applying under 261313 you will go through 190 route is beyond me.

Under 189 even with 70 points you are guaranteed an invite in the next round after you file the EOI

In case you have a migration agent, my suggestion would be to sack him immediately 

Had you filed under 189, you would have got the invite on 23rd August and probably would have even finished uploading all documents 

It's still not too late.
File another EOI under 189 immediately as you are legally allowed to do

Cheers


----------



## Prags (Sep 6, 2017)

*Planning to apply with ANZ code - 261314*

Hi All,

Is it advisable to go through the PR process using the 261314 code or should I dorectly go with 261313.

Have read in the many threads of the forum that 261314 has minimal chances of getting an approval (not disappointing anyone here with 261314 but just stating a fact)

I have 10+ yrs of experience in Testing with very minimal experience in Automation. Kindly guide.

Thanks,
Prags


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Prags said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is it advisable to go through the PR process using the 261314 code or should I dorectly go with 261313.
> 
> ...


As you have no experience in automation, the chances of you getting positive assessment under 261313 by ACS is very less

In case ACS is lenient and do assess you as positive, how will you convince the CO that you are actually a software engineer and not a software tester when put this question 

You will be taking a huge risk with your visa fees if you submit an application as 261313

Better to stick to the true path and apply under 261314 and maybe one of the states will sponsor you

The final decision is yours

Cheers


----------



## Prags (Sep 6, 2017)

Hi newbienz,

Thanks a ton for your reply. Even I was skeptical for 261313 as the R&R would also need to match.

I would go ahead with 261314. Hope it works out. Just a little worried as some people here already call it the graveyard code 

P.S: I have read your posts on many other threads too, you are really honest with your replies. Great job.

Thanks,
Prags


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Prags said:


> Hi newbienz,
> 
> Thanks a ton for your reply. Even I was skeptical for 261313 as the R&R would also need to match.
> 
> ...


Honesty is bitter in the short term but sweet in the long term
I have always followed this path and have got advantage from it
This is what I advise others.
To accept or ignore is their prerogative and choice

Cheers


----------



## cypher123 (Aug 30, 2017)

Hello Prag,

May be this is helpful, I am a software tester too Manual and Automation (Web Services ) with 60 points, Please stay positive you will will be invited soon. It took 5months for and I got invite from NSW and I have never expected an invite for 60 pointer.

You will get your invite soon, I think VIC has some timelime to respond may be max of 3 months.


----------



## swatic.2811 (Oct 9, 2017)

*190 visa query for software Tester*

I have applied the EOI for Software tester(261314). I selected 'Any' in question "Preferred location within Australia?" . Do I need to select specific state like "Victoria"/"South Australia". Should I file a new EOI with specific state? Also, should I submit my skill set in Victoria website as well?


----------



## mayankkaushish (Mar 7, 2013)

Hey Guys,
I didnt see a single person receiving pre invite from VIC in last couple of months for 261314 (Software Tester). I have also applied on 26th October with 75 + 5(SS) points. Came across one person with similar points on immitracker but his/her case was refused by VIC after sending the preinvite. Chances look really dull for this anzsco. Just wanted to check here if anyone got preinvite lately?
Thanks
Mayank


----------



## sarapaz (Nov 18, 2017)

mayankkaushish said:


> Hey Guys,
> I didnt see a single person receiving pre invite from VIC in last couple of months for 261314 (Software Tester). I have also applied on 26th October with 75 + 5(SS) points. Came across one person with similar points on immitracker but his/her case was refused by VIC after sending the preinvite. Chances look really dull for this anzsco. Just wanted to check here if anyone got preinvite lately?
> Thanks
> Mayank



Oh No! I have only 60+5 for ICT 261314 and have selected VIC for 190 nomination. EOI date 13/11/2017. I thought of taking PTE (IELTS 10 pts) for additional 10 points. But looks like even that won't be sufficient. 

Thanks
Saravanan


----------



## kunal007 (Aug 3, 2014)

aksax said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Has any Software Tester - ANZCO - 261314 applied through Skillselect for Victoria State Nomination and received the pre-invite?
> 
> ...


HI,

You can try for NSW as many people with 65 points have received invitations this year. All the Best!

THanks,
Kunal


----------



## kunal007 (Aug 3, 2014)

Prags said:


> Hi newbienz,
> 
> Thanks a ton for your reply. Even I was skeptical for 261313 as the R&R would also need to match.
> 
> ...


HI,

Its certainly not the graveyeard code as many have termed it. If you check immitracker many people have received invites from NSW with this code so all the Best!

Cheers,
Kunal


----------



## Sanjiv1985 (Feb 4, 2018)

Hi All,


I am planning to apply for 190 with ANZSCO: *261314 *Software Tester 
Plan: ACS next week with my PTE-A scheduled on 6-Mar-2018.

My points will be as below:
Age: 25
Edu: 15
Exp: 15
PTE: 10 (Considering LWRS as 65+ in each)
Total = 65 points + 5 points SS VIC = 70 (for 190)

What are my chances of getting SS and ITA with above scores from VIC?

Please guide me a i do not see much hope and its really starting to worry me now.

Anyone of you guys, please share your story for Software Tester if you have an Invite received recently.

Hoping for the best! :faint2:


----------



## cheesy_pizza (Feb 16, 2018)

Hi guys,

I'm currently in Melbourne and I have secured a job offer (Full time - Test analyst - ANZSCO 261314) from Melbourne based company. And I have been working there for 3 months and living in VIC for 5 months.

I have an offshore experience of 4 years and 11 months of experience ( I know, I won't be getting any points for experience after ACS deducts 2 years ) so I'm just short one month of experience to make it 3.

So my total experience would be around 2Y 11M - offshore AND 3 months onshore
Am I still fulfilling the victorias requirement of 3 years of experience?

My total points would be like 55 + 5 (SS) + 5 partner points ~ 60 or 65 total 


I heard there are very fewer chances for Software Tester in VIC. Is it same even if we have a job offer? 

Can I directly apply for 190, without an EOI and without being waiting to VIC to picked me as I'm holding a job offer? 

what is the process would be like? 

After lodging a Victorian visa nomination application directly, Do I need to rely on my points? 

Sorry about the long read, Much appreciate your reply

TIA


----------



## meghaKhanna (Mar 19, 2018)

*EOI for Software Tester*

Can Software Tester (261314) apply for NSW, I heard only Victoria is the option?

My husband has filled his EOI last week for Vic under 261314 with 70 points.
Do we have other options? Do we stand a chance of getting state nominated for Software tester?
Now we are trying to get my ACS and PTE done, so that we can add 5 points to his EOI.

Thanks.


----------



## Raka_SoftwareTester (Oct 22, 2018)

Did you got any info from any other source ?


----------



## Maggo1234 (Sep 20, 2018)

This is going to be frustrating for me. I have 4 year and 9 months of experience including 1 year 7 months of Victoria experience. ACS deducted 4 years of my experience due non-cs Bachelor degree. I was still eligible till they raised points to 65 with (55+5). Further removed Streamlined process for VIC on 10th Sept. I tried PTE couple of times for 79 each but couldn't make it. Next is I will have 65(60+5) in March but don't know if they are going to amend rules further. Its been very frustrating till now. If anyone gets VIC invitation for 241314 after eoi date 10 sept please update. Just wanted to get view around it. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## darshanvadera (Dec 5, 2018)

Hi guys,

If some one can please help me here -
EOI filed on 4th September 2018.
Without state sponsorship my score is 75 points and with state nomination it will be 80
My profile is 261314 as software tester.

Questions - 
What are the chances of getting pre-invite ? 
Has any one received anything under this code in past few months ? 

Please please please advise.


----------



## Maggo1234 (Sep 20, 2018)

Hi All,

I have positive assessment for Software tester. Can i get reassessed as Software Engineer? I am not sure but someone told me it may lead to more questions from co and refusal rates are high in case of multiple assessments. My job is mostly manual testing and running automation regression created by automation testers. 

Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## NewApplicant05 (Dec 18, 2018)

Sanjiv1985 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> I am planning to apply for 190 with ANZSCO: *261314 *Software Tester
> ...


Did you receive the nomination from Victoria?


----------



## hisulabh (Aug 9, 2015)

*Invitation chances for Anzsco 261314 with 70 points*

Is there any movement in the states of VIC or NSW w.r.t. Anzsco - 261314 - Software Tester? Can an invite be expected with 70 points from these 2 states? When was the last invitation round held?


----------



## Maggo1234 (Sep 20, 2018)

Haven't heard anything mate. There is no round for 190 , they may send invitations on any working day. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Maggo1234 (Sep 20, 2018)

Sanjiv1985 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Sanjiv, 

Any update on your application?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## NewApplicant05 (Dec 18, 2018)

hisulabh said:


> Is there any movement in the states of VIC or NSW w.r.t. Anzsco - 261314 - Software Tester? Can an invite be expected with 70 points from these 2 states? When was the last invitation round held?


I am waiting for the pre-invite since Aug 2018 for 261314 with 70 points including SS. The wait seems endless. I am losing hopes now as no other state is sponsoring software testers other than victoria.


----------



## Maggo1234 (Sep 20, 2018)

NewApplicant05 said:


> I am waiting for the pre-invite since Aug 2018 for 261314 with 70 points including SS. The wait seems endless. I am losing hopes now as no other state is sponsoring software testers other than victoria.


Any update?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## NewApplicant05 (Dec 18, 2018)

Maggo1234 said:


> Any update?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


No update yet. My EOI is still lying in skill select pool.layball:


----------



## NewApplicant05 (Dec 18, 2018)

darshanvadera said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> If some one can please help me here -
> EOI filed on 4th September 2018.
> ...


Any update? Did you get the pre-invite?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

NewApplicant05 said:


> Any update? Did you get the pre-invite?


You can keep asking for years also, I doubt you would get a positive reply

Forget 261314
It’s dead and buried for all practical purposes 

Cheers


----------

